# Sticky  AKFF Select December 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
December 2012








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

Summer is proving a boon for content as evidenced by the delay in publication of this issue. So many monster fish, mouthwatering stories and tactical tid bits to trawl through. The December issue also sees the first AKFF mini-series as Murd publishes the first part of another epic encounter with the Gulf Country of far north Queensland. Those of you that have yet to experience Murd's gift for adventure, photography and prose are in for a real treat.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Murd. Nuff said. Gulf Country Qld.
Chemacky with an epic tale of sleep ins, screw ups, tirades and upgrades at Tuross NSW.
Sunshiner, Lazybugger & Outbacker73 pluck a plethora of pelagics from the tranquil waters off Noosa Qld.
BigGee partakes of a Whitman's sampler of estuarine delicacies on the South Coast of NSW.
Indiedog & Beekeeper devour the dreaded undead at Scarborough Qld.
Pescado opens the Cod season with some seasoned angling and dangling down the Murrumbidgee River ACT.
Reedy takes a GT on a grand tour off the Sunshine Coast Qld.
Sharknett has a pleasant lunch break interrupted by a discourteous metre of hoodlum at North Head NSW.
Grant Ashwell uses his Mirage drive as bait and a bucket as an indicator as he goes big off the Mid North Coast of NSW.
Yakfly's passion is palpable as he tussles with a Toga somewhere in Qld.
Sunshiner changes states, targets and tactics as he takes on the locals at Long Reef NSW.
And Wayned savours a change of pace chasing natives with and without beards at Beebo Qld.

Video Trip Reports
Darwin (of course) goes in behind enemy lines to snipe a PB Bream at Doolans Bay NSW.
Sunshiner & Outbacker73 add motion to their word pictures of monster Yellowfin at Noosa Qld.
And then Shaunreid scales the same golden heights far away in South Africa.
Fishbrain serves up another slice of freshwater paradise somewhere in Qld.
Safa, DennisT & Touringtom taunt Macs with 'dos, 'chups and outdated nightclub hits at Palmy Qld.
Dizzyfish provides us with an epilogue from the Hobie World Championships in Texas USA.
And Leper shows us why topwater fishing is so addictive somewhere in Qld.

Q&A
Arand18 draws current and resistance when he inquires about the optimal battery size.
John316 confesses to inadequate posterior padding and provides a solution to kayak seat comfort.
Bildad surveys the forum of preferences for live bait, dead bait and lures.
Kayakone reminds us that fishing regulation includes not just size and bag limits, but maximum rods per person.
Heath enjoys fishing companionship as much as the rest of us, but wonders how close is too close?
Eddynau wants to know who of us are rusted on to roof racks or trailers?
Trewy248 untangles the bird's nest of solutions to storing pre-tied rigs.
Mingle provides a detailed comparison between Scotty & Railblaza mounts.
Chemaky has a heart-melting moment that requires a plastic melting solution to his yak repair.
Spork wants to know if there is reason or rhyme to reducing the deck clutter on his Hobie Revolution 13.
And Scotlander seeks insight before incident when asking how best to attach an anchor to a trolley.

Safety
Kikid ponders the dos and don'ts of sharing his local with an unwelcome visitor.
And Occulator reminds us that summer is the right time to practice our deep water kayak remounting.

Kayak Showroom
Abitfishy celebrates his personal weight loss programme with one for his kayak, the Emotion Exhilarator.
Dave73 provides space saving solutions to his space challenged RTM Disco.
Rubone47 gives us a walkaround tour of his fully rigged Hobie Revolution 13.
And Labrat christens the new DIY Kayak section as he adds flesh to the skeleton of his Curlew Skin on Frame.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------

